# Jij kunt/kan



## luitzen

Tegenwoordig hoor je heel erg veel jij kan in plaats van jij kunt. Nu ben ik mij er bewust van dat beide even goed zijn en dat jij kan waarschijnlijk gebruikelijker is, maar ik vind jij kan tenenkrommend. Misschien komt het omdat ik Fries ben en voor mijn gevoel een tweede persoon enkelvoud een aparte vervoeging nodig heeft, misschien komt het op mij slordig over omdat  men niet eens de moeite neemt de tweede persoon enkelvoud te vervoegen, ik weet het niet, het is mijn probleem.

Andere voorbeelden zijn:
jij wilt/jij wil
jij zult/jij zal

Ik gebruik dus ook kun jij en zul jij (eigenlijk denk ik dat het waarschijnlijker is dat ik zul je gebruik, maar dat terzijde).

Ben ik nog een aantal van deze woordjes vergeten? Welke gebruiken jullie en wat voor emoties roept afwijkend gebruik bij jullie op?


----------



## bibibiben

We hebben al 'jij mag', terwijl ooit 'jij moogt' de norm was. Van mij mag 'jij kan', 'jij wil' en 'jij zal' het pleit winnen. Waarschijnlijk maakt de jongste generatie nog wel mee dat 'jij zult' en 'jij kunt' net zo koddig ouderwets zullen gaan klinken als 'jij moogt'.

Voor het overige krommen mijn tenen niet zo snel. Het zijn eerder mijn oren die zich spitsen. Nou wacht, als mannen 'vrouwenwoorden' gebruiken ('enigjes', 'doddig' etc.), willen mijn tenen soms lichtjes krommen.


----------



## Lopes

Ik zeg altijd je kan, je wil en je zal, maar ik zou in de ietsjes (sorry bibibiben) formelere situaties wel je kunt en je zult _schrijven_. 

In Vlaanderen zeggen ze geloof ik wel vooral je kunt (ge kunt eigenlijk). Maar daar schrijven ze 'u kan', waarvan niet alleen mijn tenen gaan krommen maar praktisch mijn hele voet zich in een bal oprolt


----------



## Syzygy

Voor '_u_' worden ook beide vormen gebruikt, denk ik. Andere van deze woordjes zijn nog '_u hebt'/'u heeft_', '_u zou'/'u zoudt_' en '_u bent'/'u is_' (misschien erg formeel).
Ik heb ergens gelezen dat je "je kan" kan gebruiken, als je het in de zin van "men kan" bedoelt, d.w.z. in een uitspraak die over het algemeen geldt, en "je kunt", als het daadwerkelijk concreet om de persoon gaat met wie je aan het praten bent. Zou ik dit maar gauw moeten vergeten en altijd alleen maar één vorm gebruiken?


----------



## luitzen

Volgens mij zijn beide vormen in beide gevallen goed. Het gaat dus om een persoonlijke voorkeur. Misschien dat dit in het verleden zo geweest is, maar tegenwoordig zit er geen verschil in.


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Voor '_u_' worden ook beide vormen gebruikt, denk ik. Andere van deze woordjes zijn nog '_u hebt'/'u heeft_', '_u zou'/'u zoudt_'...


 
‘U zoudt’ is in de grond een contaminatie van ‘gij zoudt’ en ‘u zou’. Deze vorm wordt dan ook afgeraden. Zie: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/947.



Syzygy said:


> Ik heb ergens gelezen dat je "je kan" kan gebruiken, als je het in de zin van "men kan" bedoelt, d.w.z. in een uitspraak die over het algemeen geldt, en "je kunt", als het daadwerkelijk concreet om de persoon gaat met wie je aan het praten bent. Zou ik dit maar gauw moeten vergeten en altijd alleen maar één vorm gebruiken?


 
Nee, vooral niet vergeten. Het is een bruikbare regel voor iedereen die in de geschreven taal toch ook wel eens een keer ‘je kan’ wil gebruiken. Als ‘je kan’ gelezen kan worden als ‘men kan’, kunnen ze je weinig maken.

In de gesproken taal mag je onbeperkt ‘jij kan’ of ‘je kan’ gebruiken, als ‘jij kunt’ en ‘je kunt’ je koud laten. Het is algemeen geaccepteerd. Bovendien, zelfs degenen die niet goed van het ge-jijkan worden, hoor ik meer dan eens deze vermaledijde vorm gebruiken. (Ik kom vrijwel nooit in Friesland, dus het kan zijn dat ze daar wat strenger in de leer zijn...)


----------



## ablativ

bibibiben said:


> In de gesproken taal mag je onbeperkt ‘jij kan’ of ‘je kan’ gebruiken, als ‘jij kunt’ en ‘je kunt’ je koud laten. Het is algemeen geaccepteerd.



Toch is er bij inversie de vorm 'kun' heel gebruikelijk (ook in de gesproken taal): "Kun je dat morgen voor me doen?" Juist?


----------



## Lopes

ablativ said:


> Toch is er bij inversie de vorm 'kun' heel gebruikelijk (ook in de gesproken taal): "Kun je dat morgen voor me doen?" Juist?



Hmm, dat wordt zo snel uitgesproken dat het, in mijn geval, niet duidelijk te horen is of het 'kujje', 'kajje' of zelfs 'kejje' is.


----------



## bibibiben

Mensen die graag 'jij kan' of 'je kan' zeggen, zullen zeker niet 'kan jij' of 'kan je' mijden.

Verder eens met wat Lopes zegt: vaak is een 'kajje' niet van een 'kujje' te onderscheiden.


----------



## NewtonCircus

ablativ said:


> Toch is er bij inversie de vorm 'kun' heel gebruikelijk (ook in de gesproken taal): "Kun je dat morgen voor me doen?" Juist?


Ja, dat is juist. 

Groeten Herman


----------



## bibibiben

ablativ said:


> Toch is er bij inversie de vorm 'kun' heel gebruikelijk (ook in de gesproken taal): "Kun je dat morgen voor me doen?" Juist?



Hoewel 'kan je' op ongelooflijke achterstand staat bij het googelen – je zoekt in geschreven teksten, niet in mondelinge uitingen – houdt het verrassend genoeg behoorlijk stand tegen 'kun je' :

kan je me helpen: 487.000 treffers.
kun je me helpen: 452.000 treffers.

kan je wel vergeten: 1.680.000 treffers.
kun je wel vergeten: 1.820.000 treffers.

kan je dat eten: 1.570.000 treffers.
kun je dat eten: 356.000 treffers.

kan je niet uitkijken: 157.000 treffers.
kun je niet uitkijken: 321.000 treffers.

kan je nooit weten: 611.000 treffers.
kun je nooit weten: 572.000 treffers.

kan je je wel voorstellen: 2.480.000 treffers.
kun je je wel voorstellen: 2.500.000 treffers.

kan je wel zeggen: 2.750.000 treffers.
kun je wel zeggen: 2.910.000 treffers.

Ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat de opvallend magere winst van 'kun je' in geschreven teksten zal omslaan in een stevig verlies als alleen gezocht wordt in een corpus van alleen mondelinge uitingen.


----------



## luitzen

Als ik "kun je" intoets krijg ik 43,2 miljoen treffers, bij "kan je" slechts 35,4 miljoen.


----------



## bibibiben

luitzen said:


> Als ik "kun je" intoets krijg ik 43,2 miljoen treffers, bij "kan je" slechts 35,4 miljoen.


Dat is niet 'slechts', dit tekent eerder het kolossale verval van 'je kunt' en 'kun je'. Juist in de geschreven taal zou je verwachten dat 'kun je' verpletterend aanwezig is. Kennelijk wil de dwingende regel dat 'je kan' en 'kan je' uit den boze zijn niet goed beklijven. Sterker nog, ik heb het vermoeden dat velen die regel niet eens meer kennen.

Overigens ging het mij niet zozeer om het gebruik van 'kan je' en 'kun je' in de geschreven taal, maar om het gebruik ervan in de gesproken taal. Google kan bij dat onderzoek daarnaar niet dienstbaar zijn. Maar gezien de overweldigende opkomst van 'kan je' in de geschreven taal, zou het mij niets verbazen als deze variant in de gesproken taal inmiddels allesoverheersend is.


----------



## luitzen

Ik heb die zoekopdracht nog eens uitgevoerd naar aanleiding van wat jij reeds gedaan had en toen viel mij op dat de situatie dan net iets anders is. Wat dat betreft is "slechts" wel gerechtvaardigd.

Verder zie ik ook in schrijftaal vrijwel overal "kannen", dus het resultaat verbaasde mij wel enigszins. Ook wat dat betreft lijkt mij dat "slechts" gerechtvaardigd is.

Wat voor dwingende regel heb jij het over? Ik begreep juist dat "je kan" en "kan je" tegenwoordig ook in de schrijftaal geaccepteerd is, al wordt het door een aantal mensen nog wel slordig of vreemd gevonden.


----------



## bibibiben

Daar had misschien inderdaad beter "de _ooit_ dwingende regel" kunnen staan. 

Tegenwoordig wordt 'je kan' en 'kan je' in de geschreven taal wel geaccepteerd als er de interpretatie 'men kan' of 'kan men' aan gegeven kan worden. Dat was in een niet eens zo'n heel ver verleden wel anders.

Als 'je kunt' de betekenis van 'jij kunt' heeft, wordt vervanging door 'je kan' nog wel zeer sterk afgeraden. In de geschreven taal, althans. Het lijkt erop dat het gebruik van 'je kan' en 'kan je' in de gesproken taal al min of meer geaccepteerd is. Het is natuurlijk ook een verloren strijd. Als er al een strijd gaande is, dan is het de  strijd tegen 'je ken' en 'ken je' ter vervanging van 'je kan' en 'kan je'. Die strijd is nog wél te winnen, denk ik.


----------



## Conan the Librarian

Ik zou als stelregel hanteren dat als het maar enigszins kan je een vorm gebruikt waarin de stam nog aanwezig is, dus: zullen - zult, kunnen - kunt. Persoonlijk vind ik dat mooier klinken; "je kan" is vervaarlijk dicht bij het plat-Amsterdamse "je kèn".


----------



## bibibiben

En 'ik kan' ligt niet vervaarlijk dicht bij 'ik kèn'? Ik proef te veel willekeur in deze stelregel.


----------



## Syzygy

Geen idee of het iemand ook maar iets interesseert, maar ter vergelijking, in het Duits is het
_können: ich kann - du kannst - er/sie/es kann - wir können - ihr könnt - sie können_
zonder dat verdere bijvormen mogelijk zouden zijn, dus daar is in de tweede persoon enkelvoud de stam niet meer aanwezig.
Hetzelfde gebeurt met _mögen -> du magst_. Het werkwoord _sollen_ verandert echter in geen vorm van stam.


----------



## bibibiben

Er is wel een verklaring waarom Nederlandstaligen hardnekkig de tweede persoon enkelvoud van bepaalde werkwoorden in een andere vorm willen wringen: behoefte aan vereenvoudiging door middel van symmetrie.

Er is in het Nederlands een handjevol modale hulpwerkwoorden: moeten, mogen, willen, kunnen en zullen. Dit selecte groepje werkwoorden heeft met elkaar de zeldzaamheid gemeen dat de eerste persoon enkelvoud dezelfde vorm heeft als de derde persoon enkelvoud. Twee van de vijf werkwoorden uit dit selecte groepje laten zelfs een volmaakte eenvormigheid zien: eerste, tweede en derde persoon enkelvoud zien er hetzelfde uit. En nu is er dus al een tientallen jaren durende druk gaande om ook die laatste drie weerspannige vormen (_wilt_, _kunt_ en _zult_) te laten samenvallen met de rest.


Dus van asymmetrie:


ik moetjij/u moethij/zij/het moetik magjij/u maghij/zij/het magik wiljij/u *wilt*hij/zij/het wilik kanjij/u *kunt*hij/zij/het kanik zaljij/u *zult*hij/zij/het zal

 
Naar symmetrie:


ik moetjij/u moethij/zij/het moetik magjij/u maghij/zij/het magik wiljij/u wilhij/zij/het wilik kanjij/u kanhij/zij/het kanik zaljij/u zalhij/zij/het zal

 
Natuurlijk roept zo’n verandering dan weer verzet op, maar mij zal het niet verbazen als de 'symmetrici' op den duur aan het langste eind zullen trekken. De magie van de symmetrie is onweerstaanbaar.


----------



## ablativ

'moeten' is eigenlijk geen goed voorbeeld voor de speciale conjugatie van modale hulpwerkwoorden. Een 'gewoon' werkwoord (zoals 'laten') wordt op dezelfde manier geconjugeerd: 

ik laat  ..  jij/u laat .. hij/zij/het laat


----------



## bibibiben

_Laten_ behoort niet tot het selecte groepje van modale hulpwerkwoorden, _moeten_ wel.


----------



## ablativ

Juist; en toch is de conjugatie (ik/jij/hij moet) niet anders dan die van een 'gewoon' werkwoord zoals "laten". Hetzelfde geldt voor het meervoud: wij/jullie/zij moeten/laten. 

*In dit opzicht *(tegenwoordige tijd) past het modale hulpwerkwoord 'moeten' niet in het profiel van het "selecte groepje" omdat er geen verschil is tussen modaal en niet-modaal.


----------



## bibibiben

_Moeten_ behoort gewoon tot het vijfkoppige clubje modale werkwoorden, dus het zou onzinnig zijn om dit werkwoord uit het overzicht weg te laten. Dat _moeten_ om een andere reden eenvormigheid laat zien dan de overige vier modale hulpwerkwoorden, kan iedereen die een blik werpt op het overzicht zelf onmiddellijk constateren.


----------

